# Can't edit my posts ...



## GT1 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was trying to update a previous post and I don't get the icon to do so except for the very last one I just posted. It is in the Rentals area. I was trying to  avoid posting a new thread but I may have to since I can't edit the old one. Suggestions? Thank you David - see I did it!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 21, 2013)

That option does away after a certain point in time to avoid someone altering what they said after it has been commented on.

48 hours per Doug

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38444

You can "quote" yourself and make appropriate corrections - You should really use the edit add convention to show what has been changed.

You need to be in Advance editing to use strikethrough its the third ICON from the right labeled ABC, highlight the text you want to cross out and it will add a code at the front and end of what you highlighted.


----------



## GT1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> That option does away after a certain point in time to avoid someone altering what they said after it has been commented on.
> 
> 48 hours per Doug
> 
> ...



Thank you, David! That would explain it! I was hoping to change it because when you hover over the post it shows the first line of my post and what I said there is actually incorrect - it's about a rental.  I will try editing now... Thanks again!


----------

